# Attending conference in other Schenzen part with Valid Receipt but expired Permesso



## imrandel07 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, 
My Permesso di Soggiorno got expired last month and I submitted an application in Post office for the renewal. Upon my appointment time in Questra, I submitted all documents with my fingerprint scan. The Questra gave me a receipt to collect the Permesso in mid of October. Now I need to attend two conferences in germany and poland in September. I am wondering what are my chances to attend the conference and get my way out. Its just 10 more days to go. Please suggest some vital advices.
Thanks


----------

